# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Ноутбук.Отказ в работе веб-камер,встроенной и внешней.

## khaka

Notebook Packard Bell Easy Note TE11HC. Core i7-3632QM,Memory 8G. OS: уже Windows 8.1(былоWindows 8). Антивирус Norton Internet Security (free).
  С момента покупки (26 июля 2013г.) веб-камеру(встроенную) не использовали до декабря . Решил пообщаться по "Skype"-у и обнаружил что веб-камера работает примерно 0,5-1 час с момента включения, потом исчезает. Через некоторое время она вообще перестала работать. Приложения(в Windows 8): "Камера" , "VideoWebCamera" и "Skype" её не "видят", не обнаруживают."Диспетчер устройств" определяет её как скрытое устройство("Дисп.устр."---"Вид"---"Показать скрытые устройства")
  Пробовал обновить драйвера("Дисп.устр."---"Действие"---"Обновить драйвера"), пишет,что необходимые драйвера уже установлены.
  В "Свойствах"("Дисп.устр."---"Действие"---"Свойства"),пишет:"Устройств  о не подключено к компьютеру(Код 45). Подключите устройство". Приложения(в Windows 8): "Камера" , "VideoWebCamera" и "Skype" её не "видят", не обнаруживают."Диспетчер устройств" определяет её как скрытое устройство("Дисп.устр."---"Вид"---"Показать скрытые устройства")
  При этом микрофон работает нормально.
  Ходил в гарантийный сервис,СДЕЛАЛИ,поработала 2-е суток и сдохла.
  Ходил 2-й раз,сказали:"Проблема в программном обеспечении(ПО), а не в "железе",но на ПО гарантия не распространяется".
  Купил внешнюю веб-камеру(USB 2.0),поработала 2-е суток и снова сдохла.Симптомы аналогичные:"Устройство не подключено.(Код 45)".
  На днях поступило предложение от "Microsoft": довести Windows8 до  Windows 8.1 бесплатно.Перезагружалась около 1часа.Проверил камеру -работает! Радости полные штаны!Через 2-е суток,догадайтесь что?Правильно!СДОХЛА-Код 45. Подключите устройство.
Ещё компьютер медленно работает(i7 , ОЗУ:8Г).Очистка диска и дефрагментация еженедельно.
  За это время предприняты действия:
-проверка  наличия и обновления драйверов, как встроенной,так и внешней USB-камер,
-восстановление Windows из точки восстановления,
-восстановление через Packard Bell Recovery Management:простое(30 мин.) и сложное(4,5 часа),
-перезагрузка Windows 8.1,
-внешнюю камеру проверял на другом компьютере (Windows XP).
  Вопрос: С чем я столкнулся ? Физическая проблема("железо") или виновато ПО ? Вирус ? Системные ошибки ?
  Может кто-нибудь, что-нибудь посоветует,порекомендует ? В каком направлении двигаться ?
  Может быть кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой ? Поделитесь!
  Жду информационного "пинка". Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Cheechako

> ... Антивирус Norton Internet Security (free)....определяет её как скрытое устройство...
> ...компьютер медленно работает...





> Norton Internet Security...*Free to try...30-day*...


:) Я бы начал с проверки на вирусы (в принципе, можно посмотреть настройки питания, но это сомнительно).

----------

khaka (20.05.2014)

----------


## khaka

Всем привет! Проблема была в «железе»-полетела материнская плата.Всем большое спасибо!Тема закрыта.

----------

